# Predictive Programming



## Nostradennis (Mar 14, 2021)

*Predictive Programming*​
Predictive programming, a theorized method of mass mind control, proposes that people are conditioned, through works of fiction, to accept planned future scenarios. Researcher Alan Watt defines this phenomenon as_ “the power of suggestion using the media of fiction to create a desired outcome”._ Watt’s work on this topic is excellent and should definitely be checked out.

_“Predictive programming is a subtle form of psychological conditioning provided by the media to acquaint the public with planned societal changes to be implemented by our leaders. If and when these changes are put through, the public will already be familiarized with them and will accept them as natural progressions, thus lessening possible public resistance and commotion.” _(Alan Watt)

*How Would It Work?*​There is a reason why movies and television are used as the common vessel. When watching something a person typically perceives it as entertainment and their theoretical guard will be lowered and the subliminal messages will be directly go to the subconscious. It also is used as a sort of self fulfilling prophecy because once an expectation is created then when these events start to happen the population may seem more likely to accept the fate. There is also a control of imagination because the most commonly used tool in predictive programming is science fiction, by creating these stories the author can create boundaries of imagination and slowly show what may happen.

The reasoning behind predictive programming may not even be entirely practical. Some have suggested that, like a stereotypical villain revealing his master plan to the protagonist, the social engineers feel *obliged to disclose* their intentions to the population before they act. In the pilot episode of _‘The Lone Gunmen’,_ an X-Files spin-off that aired on FOX six months before 9/11, the plot featured the theme of hijacked planes attempting to crash into the World Trade Center. The episode even revealed that the hijacking was perpetrated by the US government as part of an elaborate conspiracy. Those who grew up seeing their Star Trek heroes using _“communicators”_ were familiarized with the idea of handheld communicative technology long before cell phones were introduced.

*Predictive Programming Summation*​
-Reducing Resistance And Skepticism By Familiarization

-Self-Fulfilling Prophecy

-Control of the Imagination

-*Obligation to Disclose *

-Preparing The Audience For Significant Events And _“Disasters”_

-Introducing Controversial Technology

*Early Example*​One example of Predictive Programming is Futility. This is a book from 1898 that shared the story of a fictional ship named Titan that was deemed unsinkable and ended up crashing into an iceberg. With a similar description and fate this novel is seen as outlining the fate of the Titanic to create an acceptance among people for when the Titanic truly sank.





The 1898 Novella, _Futility_, told a story in which a giant_ “unsinkable” _ship (with too few lifeboats) called Titan crashed into an iceberg and sunk 400 nautical miles from Newfoundland. In 1912, a giant _“unsinkable” _ship (with too few lifeboats) called Titanic crashed into an iceberg and sunk 400 nautical miles from Newfoundland. Were those who read _Futility _preconditioned to accept the events that unfolded 14 years later?
The Coincidence Theorist
  Predictive Programming: Theory and Practice with Alan Watt


*Workings of Our Universe

As Above So Below*​The meaning is a simple one. _“As above”,_ referring to the spiritual realm, _“So below”,_ referring to the physical realm. The idea is that these two realms are linked, but not adjacently. They are not two things connected by another thing, not when it comes down to it. Instead, they are one thing – but separated.

“_That which is below is like that which is above and that which is above is like that which is below to do the miracles of one only thing” _(The Emerald Tablet)

What does this enigmatic statement mean? It is an expression of an idea which is found across religions and spiritual traditions. It metaphorically explains the way that the microcosm, or the physical and spiritual world which we inhabit, mirrors the macrocosm, or the larger scope of the Cosmos and even God.

The concept,_ As Above So Below,_ is linked to other phrases like; _On earth as it is in heaven, Microcosm and Macrocosm, As within so without. _An example of _As within so without_ is _The Doctrine of Signatures._




The doctrine of signatures is the age-old belief that plants resemble the very body parts they are intended to treat. The concept is perhaps as old as the history of mankind, but is believed to have taken its name from the book_ “The Signature of All Things”_ (1621) by German philosopher, mystic, and theologian Jakob Boehme.
The Doctrine of Signatures
_“Let Food Be Thy Medicine”_—  Hippocrates
The Doctrine of Signatures and Healing Plants
Emerald Tablet

*Spiritual Warfare*​As Above
_“And there was a great battle in heaven, Michael and his angels fought with the dragon, and the dragon fought and his angels. And they prevailed not, neither was their place found any more in heaven. And that great dragon was cast out, that old serpent, who is called the devil and Satan, who seduceth the whole world; and he was cast unto the earth, and his angels were thrown down with him.”_  (Apocalypse xii. 7-9)

So Below
_"For our wrestling is not against flesh and blood; but against principalities and powers, against the rulers of the world of this darkness, against the spirits of wickedness in the high places" (Ephesians vi. 12)_

*Rules of Engagement*​As Above
_“For the Lord God doth nothing without revealing his secret to his servants the prophets” (Amos iii. 7)_

So Below
_"That we be not overreached by Satan. _*For we* *are* *not ignorant of his devices*_"  (2 Corinthians ii. 11)_

How are we _not ignorant of his devices?_  Is there a Geneva Convention of cosmic law at work here? It appears that the armies of darkness *must disclose* and *make known* their evil intentions beforehand. How is this accomplished? The armies of darkness manage to comply to that rule without giving away their intentions in a direct manner. They are masters of misrepresentations. What they do is hide things in plain sight, trick you to buy beyond the sale through the use of symbols and coded language. They use essentially related tools such as the music industry, the media,* movies, television, advertisement *and school to allow the legions of darkness to be in compliance with the disclosure rule without drawing too much of our attention.  (SerialBrain2)

This warfare is spiritual in nature. It all stems from the concept of free will. There is free will and then there is Divine Will. Some see free will as the possibility to do anything. Others say free will is man's right to stray from the Divine Will. What many do not understand is that actions have consequences. Let me rephrase that. _All actions have consequences. _The wise, the elites, TPTB, all know that* you reap what you sow*, that things have a way of coming back at you just like a boomerang, not right away, but maybe when you expect it the least.  (SerialBrain2)

_“For what things a man shall sow, those also shall he reap” (Galatians vi. 7)_​
The structure of the world today is based on a knowledge differential, not strictly information, but appropriated, integrated information - knowledge. That advantage is leveraged into a power differential. Basically, that is why you do not know things, because the people that know the true governing laws of this world we live in, are using precisely that knowledge against you, to keep you away from precisely that same knowledge that has the potential to make you equals. It makes sense if you think about it.  (SerialBrain2)

_“My people perish for lack of knowledge” (Hosea iv. 6)_​
The thing is, they know they can not get away with just doing horrible things to us directly, the universe does not work that way, so they have devised a plethora of ways of circumventing these nagging natural laws to basically get away with it:

-on the one hand they swamp us with information, chaotic, irrelevant, etc.

-they hide the one tool to help us sift through the tons of information everywhere - I mean the Trivium Method

The *Trivium* *method*: (pertains to mind) - the elementary three. General Grammar, Aristotelian Logic, and Classical Rhetoric comprise the first three rules-based subjects of the 7 Liberal Arts and Sciences.
_Trivium Method_
THE TRIVIUM

-they are compelled to tell us the truth, but you will find it in the unlikeliest of places, put there on purpose, hidden in plain sight as it were, but with a different label.

-they don't bother to_ 'hurt' _us directly, they just program or command us to hurt ourselves, while unconsciously at least, knowing the truth.  (SerialBrain2)


*Esoteric Wisdom of the Occult*



*Glossary of Terms* from_ The Neverending Story Spiritual Symbolism_​
*Bastion* : represents imagination and creativity, the right brain, and symbolic of the conscious mind, the observer of phenomena

*Bastion's father* : represents material and exoteric belief systems, the left brain, even criticizing Bastion to, _“get your head out of the clouds"_

*The three bullies* : symbolic of three dominant vices which constantly thwart the conscious mind

*The old store owner* : symbolic of the keepers of esoteric wisdom, who do not release their hidden wisdom unto the world, but only unto those who seek it, are pure of heart, and are ready to receive the wisdom

*The double ouroboros* : symbol on the book; the single ouroboros is a snake biting its own tail, in the form of a circle. The double ouroboros represents the infinite balance of the upper and lower natures of a being

*Skipping math class *: emblematical of throwing aside logical, left brain, limited teachings, for creative, right brain, unlimited thought

*Reading in the attic* : symbolic of the initiate who retreats from the world to learn and progress in his spiritual studies

*Once Bastion begins reading the book, from this point on in the movie, we switch between the book’s narrative and Bastion’s_ “real life” _narrative

*Fantasia* : symbolic of the sub-conscious mind. It represents imagination, creativity, and the astral planes

*Mythological, fantasy-themed characters *:_ “mad hatter” _who rides a racing snail, says he is from the west, the direction of the element of_ "water"_. The troll and bat are from the south, the direction of the element of_ "fire"._ The humongous rock giant says he is from the north, the direction of the element of _"earth" _and evil.

*The nothing* : the antagonist of the movie; _"the nothing"_ devours all creation and leaves nothing behind. It is symbolic for the esoteric concept of the _“primitive evil”_, which is called Chaos, Hyle, or the Ain_. _Chaos wishes to dismantle all creation back into the infinite.

*The three characters are heading East* : the East holds much symbolism, some of which include the rising sun, God, Jesus, Horus, light, creation, hope, and birth. The East is also symbolic of the element of _"air"_

*The Ivory Castle* : the place where the Empress lives; the apparent ruler and soul of Fantasia

*On top of the Ivory Castle are three touching circles, forming a triangle. This represents a multitude of symbolism, such as, the Holy Trinity, the first three spheres on the tree of life (Kether, Chokmah, and Binah), the three symbolic supports of Freemasonry, and the Father, Mother, and Son. Above the three circles is a fountain inside a lotus flower. Above the fountain is a rose. This refers to a form of the rosy cross, the origin of life, the union of opposites and the phallus and yoni united. The Empress is not only a tarot card representing fertility, femininity, and the giver and womb of life, but in Fantasia she is the ultimate ruler of the realm.

*Atreyu *: a hero on his way to begin a quest to save the Empress, who has fallen ill. Atreyu represents the conscious observer of the subconscious realms, the astral planes and dreams; and when separated from Bastion, symbolic of our lack of control over our dreams and the astral, but ultimately we are both Atreyu and Bastion when we understand and gain control. The quest Atreyu embarks on is emblematical of our search for inner wisdom, and ultimate union with God.

*It should also be pointed out that only one who is innocent, pure, courageous, and like a child (as Jesus says) can be successful and merge with God:  _“Amen I say to you, unless you be converted, and become as little children, you shall not enter into the kingdom of heaven"  (Matthew xviii. 3)_

*Atreyu rides his white horse through many different landscapes* : symbolic of the endless realms of dreams and imagination

*The evil wolf* : in general another antagonist, a physical being, symbolic of our own fears and limitations

*The swamp of sadness* : which drains energy, and eventually sucking him down below the surface, the place where hope dies. The swamp represents depression, sadness, and the peril of basking in these thoughts, which can literally stop your progression in life and possibly lead to suicide or death.

*The turtle* : who is the _“ancient one”_ who holds the knowledge of the cure, but is allergic to the boy, and keeps saying _“I don’t care about anything” _and _“What’s the point of trying?”_ This allusion is to the parts of our mind or others who are lazy, pessimistic and weak, or to the branch of philosophic thought which believes life is meaningless.

*Falkor, the luck dragon* : Falkor is silly, intelligent, hopeful, courageous, morally good, and represents both our_ "Higher Self"_ and the_ “Fool” _tarot card. This scene is symbolic of just when we think we have hit rock bottom and there is no hope, our Higher Self, or inner light, emerges and saves us. The reason Falkor, or the_ "Higher Self"_, did not bring Atreyu all the way to the Southern Oracle was because Atreyu (us) has to complete the journey by himself and pass the tests without help.

*The two gnomes who live in a cave* : a man and his wife, named Engywook and Urgl. These names are close to _“energy work and Uriel (angel of element of Earth).”_ Engywook represents the Alchemist, his house is full of flasks, potions, books, and alchemical experiments. Urgl is symbolic of reality and objectivity. Both gnomes together represent the Alchemical Marriage of body and soul, man and Divine, male and female, subject and object.

*The two Golden Kerubs *: are challenges that we must all pass through. One needs self-confidence and courage, otherwise the Kerubs open their eyes and shoot light at the stranger, killing him. The Kerubs can see directly through to one’s heart, and we are shown a knight in armor who is killed trying to pass through, emblematical that even strong physical armor cannot save you if you have a weak heart or are fearful. The two Kerubs and the narrow corridor is the picture on the _“Moon”_ tarot card, which is the passageway from physical life to the higher realms. The two Kerubs have two large wings each in the shape of a crescent Moon, and are also statues on the Ark of the Covenant in the Bible.

*The Magick Mirror* : reflects the true self, and can be very frightful to people who deny parts of their past and sins they have committed. Esoterically, the Magick Mirror is known as the dweller on the threshold, who is the worst aspects of our personality in demon form. To accept and understand this part of ourselves and merge with it is the only way we can pass through, creating unity from duality.

*Throughout the movie, effects from Bastion’s reality are experienced in Fantasia and vice versa, hinting at the connection between reality and the sub-conscious. Bastion is at first scared, but continues reading and Atreyu walks through the mirror, symbolically merging with Bastion, or in esoteric terms, the consciousness of the physical self is merged with the consciousness of the sub-conscious realms.

*The Southern Oracle *- are symbolic of the secrets of our sub-consciousness we may discover through union with our physical consciousness.

*The only way to pass through or pass the tests of the _"Sea of Possibilities"_ and the abyss is to dissolve one’s ego and merge with the all, defeat one’s fears, and reform on the other side or the island; this must be done without the Higher Self, which is why Falkor is separated from Atreyu at this point.

*The cave-drawings of Atreyu's past, present, and future* : emblematical of the Akashic Records and the Book of Life; a location in the upper realms like a library of all the events, thoughts, and experiences of creation

*The evil wolf *: here represents the _“Devil”_ tarot card: Summarized, it means that even evil is a tool of God to teach goodness, but evil for its own sake is destructive. The wolf says that he is the evil servant of the nothing, and helps the nothing because weak minds are easy to control and dominate. The _"evil wolf" _ informs Atreyu that Fantasia has no boundaries, which Atreyu must reach to find the human boy (Bastion) needed to name the Empress, and it is made up by people’s hopes and imaginations. Then the wolf leaps at Atreyu, but Atreyu stabs him in the heart with a sharp rock, killing him. Falkor finds the necklace in the sea and saves Bastion just as the nothing destroys the island and everything else. Flying through space, Atreyu and Falkor search for the Ivory Tower, and find it floating amidst the ruins of Fantasia in space.

*Final Scenes and Conclusion:*
Everyone and everything has been absorbed by the nothing except the Empress, Ivory Tower, Atreyu and Falkor. We meet the Empress for the first time inside her chamber. She is a young girl, adorned with a crown and her skin looks white symbolizing purity. Her chamber is emblematical of the alchemist’s bridal chamber, where the union of male and female take place. The chamber is filled with light, and Falkor waits outside symbolizing the Higher Self cannot help at that point. Bastion in his reality realizes he knows the Empress’ name and must call it out to save Fantasia, but hesitates because his father criticized his imagination; symbolic of mainstream belief against esoteric teachings. Once Bastion basks up the courage, he screams out_ “Moon Child”_, the new name of the Empress. After a screen of blackness, the camera zooms out showing the Empress and Bastion amidst darkness, and the Empress is holding a glowing grain of sand. This scene is symbolic of the union of male and female, producing a child, the glowing grain of sand, or life. It also represents the union of the conscious and sub-conscious minds and the Great Work completed. The Empress says,_ “In the beginning there was darkness.” _The first verse of Genesis should immediately come to the forefront of the mind. She says that in the beginning only a grain of light is present, and gives it to Bastion. He asks her if the whole journey was worthless, and she responds it isn’t, and that only through wishing and this tiny grain of light can the universe be fashioned again. Spiritually, this is emblematical of Purusha (God) awakening from his slumber, and recreating reality through his memory and vision.

This emotional scene is the crowning of the prince (Tiphareth) unto the father’s throne (Kether). Bastion is told he has to rebuild Fantasia with his mind and has an unlimited amount of wishes. Next we see Bastion riding upon Falkor in the physical world, and they chase the bullies into the same garbage dumpster they threw Bastion into. Bastion has become the Esoteric Magician, the controller of the elements, manipulator of reality, consummator of the Great Work, and possessor of the wisdom that thoughts and dreams must begin in the subconscious to manifest in the physical world. Now, he can do anything and everything.
The Neverending Story Spiritual Symbolism
The Major Arcana Tarot Card Meanings


*Examples of Predictive Programming in Movies and TV*​
THE TRUMAN SHOW DECODED
THE MATRIX DECODED (UPDATED)
X-FILES | DR. THEY~ DISCERNING TRUTH FROM FICTION
BLADE RUNNER 2049 DECODED
SPLIT DECODED
THE OA DECODED
AVATAR DECODED
GAME OF THRONES DECODED
THE HUNGER GAMES DECODED
SNOWPIERCER AND MAD MAX FURY ROAD DECODED
BRINGING HOME THE SEITAN- THE NWO DIET
The Darker Corners of Pinocchio

*Example of Predictive Programming in Radio *

_If I Were the Devil_ by Paul Harvey (1965)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=QGrWvrGDOXg_
Prominent Masons in Public Life – Freemasons​

*In Closing*
Television commercials also drip with Predictive Programmimg, especially harmful foods pushed for consumption. Spot the disclosure ensconced in the 70’s commercial _“It’s not nice to fool mother nature”, _or the 80’s _“I can’t believe it’s not butter”._ The product is the harmful thing but the catchy slogan is where the disclosure is revealed though concealed.

_It’s not nice to fool mother nature_: Correct, it’s not nice and there are consequencesfor contrarians to the natural law. Choose wisely.

_I can’t believe it’s not butter_ : I can’t believe that you ate this and thought it was healthy. How can food that is man-made ever be better than nature-made? You have chosen poorly.

The tv slogan is then often repeated until it becomes a meme in your mind. This is how we are programmed to harm ourselves. I think the entire _end game _with synthetic foods was planned specifically for a Big Pharma outcome, a Hegelian dialectic of compromised foods, which leads to poor nutrition and poor health *(problem)*, which then leads to various disease states* (reaction)*, so Big Pharma and its_ “pill for every ill”_ can come and save the day *(solution)*.

Is “_Where’s the beef ?” _slogan a possible foreshadowing of synthetic meat after our transformation into a vegan nation?

*Compromised Foods*​_Butter vs. Margarine_
Although a staple of the American diet, butter came under a great deal of scrutiny when its high levels of saturated fat were associated with increased heart disease risk. Many people accepted the demise of butter in stride, ruing the loss of its savory flavor but agreeing that its effect on the heart might be too high a price to pay. *They dutifully switched to margarine, as researchers and nutritionists suggested*. Then the hazards of margarine came to light. The older margarines had high levels of trans fats that packed a double whammy for heart disease by raising levels of LDL (bad cholesterol) and lowering levels of HDL (good cholesterol). Many people felt* betrayed *or *duped.*
Butter vs. Margarine

_Egg Beaters vs. Farm Fresh Eggs_
Thirty years ago, researchers compared Egg Beaters to farm fresh eggs. For six weeks, they fed one group of lab rats nothing but Egg Beaters. They fed the other group of rats nothing but fresh eggs. You can probably guess what happened. *The Egg Beater rats at six weeks looked scrawny, stunted, and malnourished.* They went on to develop many abnormalities and all died long before maturity. The rats fed nothing but fresh eggs on the other hand looked grew into perfect specimens of health.
Egg Beaters vs. Farm Fresh Eggs

_I Can't Believe it's Not Better! The Ugly Truth About Non-Dairy Spreads_
Of the most common dairy free spreads, *all contain canola oil*, and many*, soy oil*. While some use non-GMO oils, it's important to note that non-organic canola and soy have a 93 percent chance of being genetically modified. As well, there are a number of studies that indicate *neither are ideal oils for human consumption—organic or not. *Canola contains fats that experts say should not be exposed to heat, and canola has been shown to deplete vitamin E levels in mammals. The plant itself (rapeseed) is an insect repellent and used in industrial manufacturing. *Soy oil has been linked to breast cancer and its high levels of Omega-6s linked to inflammatory diseases.*
I Can't Believe it's Not Better! The Ugly Truth About Non-Dairy Spreads



_It’s not nice to fool mother nature _(1974)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWMyWr9_CVo_​


The category _“TV Commercials” _may be worthy of its’ own sub on SH Media Analysis? The truth is out there. Question everything. Trust no one. Trussed know won.


----------



## Prolix (Mar 15, 2021)

While I don’t doubt the prevalence of predictive programming, I think distinguishing genuine examples from synchronicities is more difficult. I suspect it’s quite possible that an SF show _could_ hit every bullseye going simply by inhabiting that (preconditioned, if you like) genre, without any direct overriding intent or input. And it may be that a writer/director/producer’s intent dovetails with the agenda due to similar forces at play. Besides which, there’s so much content out there, it would need an AI to run all of it...

I’d also suggest that compartmentalisation is very much at work in advertising, and the dots of intent don’t necessarily need to be joined. The ad guy is tasked with selling something that isn’t butter to people who like butter (and likely haven’t succumbed to plain marge). I’m not sure a “disclosure diktat” holds true generally. Aside from potentially alluding to a sugar rush, “_Kids and Grown-ups love it so, the happy world of Haribo_” is simply doing what all ads are designed to do: persuade you your life will be vastly improved by indulging the product they’re selling.

I think there can also be a danger of projecting one’s “self-programming”, if you like, on analyses. There are some very good observations in those Rosette de la Croix readings, but there’s also a tendency to go all-in with the name analysis and gematria and steer the conclusion to the predesignated port. It’s true that “anal” is an anagram of “Alan”, but I’m unconvinced it benefits an argument to point that out (I might make "Alert! A toxic dose” out of Rosette’s nom de plume).

Such tendency towards immersive analysis makes me wonder if this isn’t also something now factored in and relied upon. Might _Lost_, and the rigour with which devotees raked over its every reference and allusion, have been a test run for a much grander project in QAnon, which relies on pretty much the same set of interrogatory skills?


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 16, 2021)

Absolutely brilliant article. Awesomeness.


----------



## emperornorton (Mar 16, 2021)

Nostradennis said:


> Predictive programming, a theorized method of mass mind control, proposes that people are conditioned, through works of fiction, to accept planned future scenarios. Researcher Alan Watt defines this phenomenon as_ “the power of suggestion using the media of fiction to create a desired outcome”._ Watt’s work on this topic is excellent and should definitely be checked out.



Predictive programming is indeed used for the reasons you adduced, but it has another important purpose: *containing leaks.*

By pre-emptively revealing its conspiratorial plans in an apparently fictional form, the cabal is able to discredit any subsequent leakers thereof by accusing them of confusing fact and fiction, watching too many movies, etc.  

Thus, the novel _Futility_ not only laid the plausibility groundwork for the planned _Titanic_ disaster, it also built an abjurative wall around it. That way if Charles Lie-teller (or whoever) had gotten cold feet and tried to bail out (I apologize if those seem like puns), Morgan Robertson could tell him, "I'm glad you found my novel so realistic, but..."


----------



## Luz Bella (Mar 20, 2021)

Brilliant! Thank you!

TPTB know The Law: Everything is Mind. They know perfectly well that we are co-creators with God / Infinite Intelligence, through our Human Imagination. This is our power. 

And exactly as Saint Paul says, this is a battle between invisible powers. Between imaginations. 

It is not so much that this predictive programming is to "warn" about what they are planning to do to us and thus they can deceive a supposed cosmic law that limits or regulates their actions. If that law existed and could be fooled, it would not be a law. 

In Infinite Existence, in Infinite Intelligence nothing can be hidden. Intentions are what count. 

No. TPTB does not show their future plans to let us know to aleviate their karma. They show them to hijack our imagination - which is God creating - and feed HIS plans by our divine attention that is ALWAYS creating. 

By paying attention to their hypnosis - cinema, TV, news, marketing, etc - we are providing their plans/agenda with our own ENERGY to make that happen. 

This is The Truth. What we see with our mind's eye happens! 

There are beings who use this knowledge to edify, to construct, to create more beauty, and present IT to humanity through art or other ways, such as through this wonderful movie "The Never Ending Story". Others who are within the circles of power use this knowledge to subdue those who have not yet realized the infinite power of attention and imagination, that we have as our divine right.

Again, thank you very much for your OP. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------

